# Which composer gives you the most nostalgia? :D



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Tchaikovsky, Tchaikovsky, Tchaikovsky. When I was aged 7-8 I ice-skated to _The Nutcracker_ several times in full productions of the ballet on ice. Listening to it takes me back to simpler, happier times...


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Rachmaninoff symphonies - nothing like sitting on a school bus as a highschool freshmen with headphones on listening to symphony no. 2. Also Chopin...I wonder how many other students told the football coach "I can't play anymore because I'm going to be starting piano lessons on Saturdays..."


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Possibly Casals conducting the Marlboro Festival Orchestra in Bach's Brandenburgs, although tied with Gould's readings of the Goldbergs (1955), WTC1, and the Mozart Sonatas--all of which, of course, I had on new LPs in the late-1960s/early-1970s.

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Brandenb...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271288678&sr=1-2


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

*Dvorak*. When I was about 12 with my first stereo I had a Vox LP (that's a record for you kids who don't know what an LP was) of Zubin Mehta conducting Dvorak's Symphony No. 5 "From the New World," except now we call it his 9th. I played it until the grooves wore out, and at much higher volume levels than an orchestra would play it. What did I know?

Also* Ligeti*. I had the _2001:a space odyssey_ soundtrack too. I had his_ Requiem_ shaking the floor.

Back in those days, you listened to rock or you were outcast. I didn't care. (Eventually I grew to love rock too when I discovered not all of it was the mindless pop fluff you heard on the radio even back then, but not until I was much older.)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Rachmaninov, Schubert, Myaskovsky (Cello Concerto), maybe Chopin (Nocturnes & Mazurkas) come to mind...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov really messes with my sanity sometimes.

When I listen to something of his, I get so nostalgic, I lose my grip on the present. I really want to be in the 19th century at that moment.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Porter, Kern, Gershwin, Rodgers, Berlin and all that bunch of genius from the 40s.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Chopin.... I think the age of pianism is over, what with pop music and all, and he takes me right back.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

But what does this mean? A composer you heard many years ago, a piece you heard a long time ago....or simply a composer who sounds nostalgic to you because that is how the music sounds?

A composer who can sound nostalgic to me is Mozart, such as some slow movements that have a kind of wistfulness to them (like in the symphonies 34, 30, 41...)


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

If we are talking strictly classical then Beethoven (6th Symphony), Dvorak (9th Symphony), Schubert (8th Symphony), Saint-Saens (Aquarium from CotA) and Boccherini (String Quintet in E).

However, having not grown up with lots of classical music, most music I feel nostalgic about is pop I remember hearing as a very young child. Bananarama, Kartina and the Waves, M People, Rolf Harris, the Lighthouse Family, Cyndi Lauper, Fleetwood Mac, ZZ Top, the B-52's, New Order and plenty of cheesy 80's Hair Metal thanks to excessive repeated viewings of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure in my early years.

Also, that kind of safe melodic pop/jazz music from the 1940's and 50's that my grandmother was always singing as she went about her business. Think 'Que sera, sera' and the like.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

When I was about 16 I was one of the few girls at a rugby- and cricket-obsessed boy's public (ie private) school in the Midlands. It was largely miserable until I made friends with the school's rare musos - playing french horn, cello and violin. We used to lie on the hard desks in the music school ecstatically listening to LPs of Mahler 8th, Sibelius 5th and Beethoven 7th. I can't those pieces again without being transported back to my adolescence.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Tchaikovsky. And Grieg, where he reminds me of Tchaikovsky.


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I only started really listening to classical music in the past couple years the music that takes me back to my younger days is...The Flaming Lips


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Otto Nicolai - Reminds me of playing in the opera pit of my school's production of the Merry Wives of Windsor. This was one of the best experiences of my life.

Cesar Franck - The Symphony was the first symphonic work I played when I was in high school.

Beethoven Triple Concerto - First movement was one of the last pieces I played in high school orchestra (I wasn't a soloist).

Beethoven Symphony No. 3 - First movement was the first classical work I listened to over, and over, and over, and over again.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Argus said:


> However, having not grown up with lots of classical music, most music I feel nostalgic about is pop I remember hearing as a very young child. Bananarama, Kartina and the Waves, M People, Rolf Harris, the Lighthouse Family, Cyndi Lauper, Fleetwood Mac, ZZ Top, the B-52's, New Order and plenty of cheesy 80's Hair Metal thanks to excessive repeated viewings of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure in my early years.


Katrina and the Waves? Cyndi Lauper? Very young child? Gaaaah!

"Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure in my early years." Stop!



bplary said:


> Well, I only started really listening to classical music in the past couple years the music that takes me back to my younger days is...The Flaming Lips


Quit that!

I sort or thought I liked Lady Gaga before I grew up.  

Actually I remember the first color picture in our local newspaper when I was a kid. They had all been black and white before. It was a picture, I thought, of four ladies wearing business suits. The headline read something like, "The Beatles Take America By Storm!" It was in 1964.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

No composers do nostalgia, that kind of bittersweet _sehnsucht_ (ironically a German word) like the slavs, particularly the Russians. I do find Dvorak's Slavonic Dance in B Minor intensely nostalgic however. (Khachaturian's Adagio from Spartacus also springs to mind)


----------



## teccomin (Mar 21, 2008)

Brahms first piano concerto (Reminds me of my high school days)
Beethoven Violin concerto (The theme totally reminds me of childhood even though I have never heard of this piece back then)


----------

